# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of August 26 to Sept. 1



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Already rolling the calendar to another month!

What's everyone doing this week?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Already rolling the calendar to another month!
> 
> What's everyone doing this week?


Same as every week; I'm doing what my training journal says I need to do. That is what the indicators of my notes tell me each dog needs.

For one, it's Gradient Blinds to build momentum and tighten accurate lines on land blinds. For another it's distant points on long water blinds. For another it's check-down skills on short retired memory marks. Each one has its own special needs, and they shift over time.

EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh god, starting to get antsy about leaving for the national.
Well I must say 95% of my decal/magnet stuff is done, just have a few loose ends to finish.
Have to go to UHaul and get a hitch installed on my new car and rent a trailer.
Bought a new show outfit yesterday and need to get the pants hemmed. Dry cleaning for my other clothes.
Final checklists for dogs and booth stuff.
Training? MUST TRAIN OBEDIENCE WITH FISHER.
Field training as normal, my only goal is to do some water work with both of them. Both dogs are running pretty well. Slater is clicking along and if Fisher keeps his furry butt on the ground should be OK in Master. Reminds me, do some walkups with Fisher with transmitter at the ready.......


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ihave travelled from the site of the Canadian National Master hunt test further east to Ambertrail kennels for a working certificate test with Bonnie tomorrow. We are trailer trash! I had rented a tent trailer to stay in the the National Master so we just gypsyed our way east and are camping at the grounds for tonight. Dogs are glad to have some more room and have gotten to get out for a good run which was difficult at the National Master grounds--and after 5 days they were getting pretty wrangy!

There were six Goldens entered in the Candaian National Master out of 41 dogs total. All of the rest were Labradors. Two of the Goldens were scratches as they came in season, and in the end two of them we among the 18 qualifying dogs.

As well as being the event secretary I was the webmaster and event reporter and have put series descriptions and callbacks up on the website. You can check it out at Canadian National Master Hunt Test 2012


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige and I are going to pick up on our upland hunting training. It wont be long and him and I will be going out grouse hunting with a couple of friends. I plan on doing the upland test in feb - march so this will be good for us.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

*Senior Pass*

Winter received her second Senior pass yesterday. Woohoo!

The land series was first, in a little rolling hill valley. It was a walk up double and a blind. The walk-up was the memory bird to the left and thrown left to right at about 30 yards out. The flier was the go bird to the right and thrown almost straight back maybe 70 yards. The blind was to the right of the flier station, down a small hill and up the next planted close to a bush with a big tree about 10 yard to the right of the bush. The flier station pull alot of whistles.
Winter was steady on the walk-up and held through the go bird. She pick-up up the flier and then stepped on the memory bird. I lined her up to the blind and she wanted the flier station line. "No..here" and she gave me the blind line, no little eye flick back to the flier. I sent her and she lined the blind! 37 dogs and she was one of 4 who lined the blind. 

Water, 60 yard hand thrown memory bird that landed behind tall grass . Flier was go bird across a channel and landed on short grass maybe 45 yards. Marks were thrown left to right. Blind was across the channel and then down a shoreline. Water levels are low so all the banks are steep.
Winter had no problem with the flier, and I sent her for the memory bird. When she climbed out of the water she got behind the mark into tall grass and set up a hunt. Then I saw her pop out on to the short grass that was off to the side. I gave her a few seconds to check down which she usually will do, but when she didn't, I put a whistle on her and handled to the bird. As she picked up the bird, one of the judges behind me said "smart choice". On the water blind I didn't get that good initial line from the morning, but we got there with a few more whistles than I would have liked. We were asked to challenge the line so I did. We had a long honor. The working dog took sometime to call for the birds and then was asked to reheel before the send. Winter held her honor but was defiantly at the ready. When we were given to tap to go, the honor judge whispered "Well Done". 

I'm not sure how many passed. I had a dinner party to go and a friend, Sandy, pick-up up the ribbon and (yes Barb) duck band for me. Sandy has a young girl, Cozy, who pickup up a pass also. Holy Cow, running Cozy is like having a little tiger by the tail. It's a good thing Sandy is an experienced handler, she is not for the faint of heart. 

That will be our last test for this year. We have been running a lot of tests lately, so I'm looking forward to gettting back to a better training schedule. The Senior title will have to wait for next year, but we have come a long way in a year and I'm so proud of Winter.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, congratulations to you both on the second SH pass! A very nice way to end the hunt test season!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Holly that was an amazing wrap-up and how great for you and Winter!!!! Congratulations!

Looking forward to seeing the Kinneys next week. Cozy's mom Chica will be there. They are awesome


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Holly that was an amazing wrap-up and how great for you and Winter!!!! Congratulations!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Kinneys next week. Cozy's mom Chica will be there. They are awesome


I was very lucky last fall and stewarted in the afternoon at a CCA for Laureen.
It was an amazing experience. Laureen would talk about the dog's structure she was evaulating and how it would effect movement and in a totally nonjudgemental way. I wish I had stewarted all day for her. I was matched with Laureen because of my interest in field, many of her comments were about how structure functioned in the field. What an education, I wish I had taken notes.

Anney, I think you will have a chance to meet Juice, Cozy's full sister.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your pass  Sounds like you both did a great job!




hollyk said:


> Winter received her second Senior pass yesterday. Woohoo!
> 
> The land series was first, in a little rolling hill valley. It was a walk up double and a blind. The walk-up was the memory bird to the left and thrown left to right at about 30 yards out. The flier was the go bird to the right and thrown almost straight back maybe 70 yards. The blind was to the right of the flier station, down a small hill and up the next planted close to a bush with a big tree about 10 yard to the right of the bush. The flier station pull alot of whistles.
> Winter was steady on the walk-up and held through the go bird. She pick-up up the flier and then stepped on the memory bird. I lined her up to the blind and she wanted the flier station line. "No..here" and she gave me the blind line, no little eye flick back to the flier. I sent her and she lined the blind! 37 dogs and she was one of 4 who lined the blind.
> ...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations on your pass  Sounds like you both did a great job!


Thanks, we are learning this game together. I think I held up my end yesterday by choosing to handle.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT JOB Holly and Winter!!! You go girls!!

The Monster boy got his 3rd and 4th consecutive HRC Seasoned passes this weekend, and WE DID NOT GET ANY DUCK BANDS!!! We did, however, get a new title.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Barb & Tito, new HR!

Our first HRC test is not until December.
Fisher has 1 finished pass so needs 3, Slater has 2 seasoned passes and I can't remember how many started passes, but will run in Finished....so with their point system I have no freakin idea how many times Slater will have to pass finished to get HRCH. 

We had a nice training session tonight. Set up a pile with a white stake on one long side of a channel, and ran from all different extreme angles. Both my guys picked up 8 bumpers. Slater did great, on the most extreme angle it was an entry of about 30 yards and just a slice through the water, you could tell he was thinking about it as he entered the water, got in at the perfect spot then turned to run closer to shore. Stopped, handled, he dug back, stopped and called back with nicks, handled again. Repeated that one and he NAILED it. Did the same with Fisher, his manners are not as good but his attitude was outstanding, it was really adorable. He is not as committed to the corrections for cheating as Slater is, and at this point I have to pick my battles, so as long as he's not obvious he gets more leeway than Slater. Oh well. He had a great time.
We set up a nice triple on the water with some interesting marks, Slater backsided the gun big time on the middle memory bird but did eventually find it on his own. Fisher was spot on and FAST -- he was really on it today. The go-bird of the triple was a short bird right off shore, he didn't break (yay -- LOL) but whined before I sent him. Anyways my goal for this week is to do some walkups with him as that seems to be his weakness, always has been.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are going to head to Dan's one day this week, probably Thursday, for some light stuff. FINALLY on Sunday Tito got his head together and did a great job, after 3 less than stellar performances in the first 3 tests. He seemed to realize that this was the same stuff as the AKC tests---meaning, it's all about having FUN! With his confidence and attitude restored, he stepped on all 4 marks and did an awesome job on the blinds. 
Now on to National!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

yay!! Congratulations 



hotel4dogs said:


> GREAT JOB Holly and Winter!!! You go girls!!
> 
> The Monster boy got his 3rd and 4th consecutive HRC Seasoned passes this weekend, and WE DID NOT GET ANY DUCK BANDS!!! We did, however, get a new title.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the judges said, "look at that show dog showing them all how it's done". It was cute!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Tito!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Barb, 
Did you or Dan get the shower?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since the club did not have title ribbons (nor duck bands ) I didn't tell anyone it was his title!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> GREAT JOB Holly and Winter!!! You go girls!!
> 
> The Monster boy got his 3rd and 4th consecutive HRC Seasoned passes this weekend, and WE DID NOT GET ANY DUCK BANDS!!! We did, however, get a new title.





hotel4dogs said:


> One of the judges said, "look at that show dog showing them all how it's done". It was cute!


Now that is what I like to hear. Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had our WC/WCX test followed by the Singles Stakes yesterday. Our Singles stakes seems to be growing in popularity. We were not done until 4-4:30.

Our WC/WCX tests saw several people from Connecticut and New Jersey. I really didn't get much of a chance to speak with them because I was busy shooting ducks at the flyer station. No fly aways and only one no bird (thank you). I do hope our visitors had a good time and would like to get feedback from them, just in case anyone of them comes onto this forum and reads this.

I spoke to one gentleman from Connecticut who said he tried the field and found out he loves it. Surprise! His background is conformation and agility. I forgot to tell him to bring all 12 dogs next time.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms. Bon-bon earned her CKC WC yesterday. It was easy-peasy for her. Way simpler than the work we have been doing in training, but circumstances just had not allowed me to get her in a test before this! Her brother Bnaron was at the test as well and earned his CKC WCX. Now he just needs one pass for his SH and he will have lots of letters after his name!

Winter was happy as he got to come out of retirement and be test dog for the WCI/X marks and the WCX blind--his first marks and blind since he titled SH last year and I retired him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations Bon-Bon!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good girlie Bon Bon!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Since the club did not have title ribbons (nor duck bands ) I didn't tell anyone it was his title!


Barb, I just checked out the National hunt test premium, no duck bands mentioned. :no:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  



sterregold said:


> Ms. Bon-bon earned her CKC WC yesterday. It was easy-peasy for her. Way simpler than the work we have been doing in training, but circumstances just had not allowed me to get her in a test before this! Her brother Bnaron was at the test as well and earned his CKC WCX. Now he just needs one pass for his SH and he will have lots of letters after his name!
> 
> Winter was happy as he got to come out of retirement and be test dog for the WCI/X marks and the WCX blind--his first marks and blind since he titled SH last year and I retired him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well that sux, the original premium listed duck bands for the hunt test as well as the WC/WCX ! ! ! !



hollyk said:


> Barb, I just checked out the National hunt test premium, no duck bands mentioned. :no:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Today:

hair appointment - check
groomed Kristin's dogs - check
picked up pants from alterations - check
fit platform in car - check
working on last magnets - check
submitted 2 ads to Chronicle - check

tomorrow:
UHaul to install trailer hitch
1 Dog News ad and 1 GRNews ad
start custom sample magnets and decals for my car
train dogs


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Safe Travels Anney! I can't wait to hear how it goes! Best of Luck


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Today:

tag office for extended temporary tag 
grocery store for shampoo 
Dog News ad - done!!
finished new Scottish theme magnets
lots of phone calls to organize hotel rooms
Field trained : Really nice session. Walk-up triple with a blind. Nothing too complicated but I wanted a chance to correct Fisher for breaking. I have to say, the whole time I was getting him out of the car, pottying him, etc, I am thinking : PLEASE don't hurt yourself, don't get injured....
Well Fisher was sorta good and sorta bad, crept on the walkup, stutter-stepped and THOUGHT about breaking on the 2nd bird but backed up by himself (I said nothing), marked all three birds like a champ and literally stepped right on them. Hmmm. Not sure if that was good or bad. He is spoiled, I do know that.
Slater was Mr. Perfecto, perfect heeling/walkup/marking and bee-lined it to all 3 birds. 2 whistles on blind. Hmmm.

Tomorrow : 
laundry
p/u Kristin's clothes from alterations
bank
PO
Uhaul to p/u trailer
grooming clients (2 cavaliers)
Groom Fisher & Slater
pack car
large custom decal for car
switch around new plates

Fisher was totally fine, BTW


----------

